# Are You Like Your Pet?



## Jules (Feb 17, 2021)

Or vice versa.  

DH’s poodle was quiet, slender & had greying hair.

My dachshund  was like me.  He was short, had a wiggle when he walked and loved to look into every home as we walked around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Well, I do know some people I’d like to bite


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

No.


I am not nearly as finicky an eater, nor do I have such high expectations of being catered to. 


I wonder why my cat is like that?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

YES!  I don't have a pet, therefore, I don't really exist.   

Tony


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

That's okay; we like you and accept you, anyway, Tony. 

(Btw, remember you don't have to weigh in on every topic!  I'm just joking!)


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, porker and lazy.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That's okay; we like you and accept you, anyway, Tony.
> 
> (Btw, remember you don't have to weigh in on every topic!  I'm just joking!)


But if I am not here, I probably don't weigh anything.  I am just in a silly mood today and sometimes, I can hope that influences others to get a bit silly too.  We all need this at times, just not ALL the time even I do tend to go that way.   

Tony


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 17, 2021)

Probably too much like the Bulldog, short legs, sleep a lot, fat, waddle when I walk. Not so much like the hyper Chihuahua.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been thinking some more, about this weighty topic...

My cat also has much thicker hair than I do at this point;

Plus, unlike me again,
she is able to leap from one piece of furniture to another, without ending up in hospital.

The only thing we truly have in common, is we are homebodies, and we both take naps.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not like my Bichon   .... he's beautiful,   beyond spoiled,   and is the most sociable dog I've ever had.   He cannot see a person or other dog out on his daily walks   that isn't his best friend!   Everyone around here knows him .. lol


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

@Bonnie 
Your dog is a social butterfly!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 17, 2021)

Australian Shepard but we are different.  He is so regimented while I'm kinda wild and free.  
But when I play my oldies, he LOVES EM!  He will stare at the phonograph and dance with me!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2021)

Absolutely. 
Hyper!
Yappy! 
Playful!
And spoiled!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

I forgot another similarity.
My cat likes to watch the same tv programs I do.

At least, she's never meowed one word of complaint about them,
 so I believe I can assume that she does!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2021)

I think my (late) dog Moe and I, look alike


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 17, 2021)

I was like my cat, picky eater (and meow (speak) when I want to eat); like to be left alone at times; like to cuddle at times; keep myself clean; up early and wonder what everyone is doing and don't like to be watched when I go to the bathroom. I miss my cat.


----------

